# Exercise Videos?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Do any of you use exercise videos to work out? There's no way I have time to get to a gym, and I'd like to start doing a combination of aerobic type workout and yoga/pilates. Any suggestions?? 

Thanks!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay people made fun of me...but the best work out video that kicked my ass hard core, and I hate exercise was the bellydancing workout DVD!

Those people who made fun of me? Well, I made them try it (e.g. husband and cousin) they couldn't do it for FIVE MINUTES!!!!

I finally caved and joined a Snap Fitness. Have to say I actually like it, and I have seen results!!!! I bring my four year old daughter, she plays with polly pockets the whole time. Actually, she asks me to stay longer. I just walk on the tread mill and bike. I also do Hatha yoga...well, I try to get to class, lately, I've been walking Miss Posh instead


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a Pilates Reformer at home, which I LOVE. It works the whole core from under the ribcage to the pelvis and I know it the next day. Also, years ago I purchased a step tape at Weight Watchers. I love this video. It is about 45 mins - warm-up, step, some weights, step and cool down.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Kim - 
1. Drink a pot of coffee at 10pm
2. Watch cable TV from 1am until 5am.
3. Switch channels every 5 minutes
4. Buy the 2 most compelling/best priced videos!

Or go to Collage Video on the web and try any of the tried and true - Kathy Smith, Denise Austin, Billy Blank or any leader that you can stand to watch. Maybe rent some from Blockbuster or Netflix first because if you don't like the person leading it, you'll never use the videos!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

In addition to Collage Video, you might want to go check out Video Fitness.com, where you can search for specific items and read reviews.

Sign up with Collage Video and they will start sending you some really good catalogs (not often, which is nice) and you will get to see a lot of real people and their testimonials in it. It seems like every issue has someone I know in it, which makes it fun.

I highly suspect that you would like the Lotte Berk workouts. They are all Pilates based fitness. After you've gotten to the point where the workouts become easy, which will take a while, they have a BLAST section which is only 10-15 minutes long, but it will kick your butt. Bar Method is similar but you can tell that it started from a dancer's training.

If you ever want to get into some weight lifting, Cathe Friedrich is young and amazing, but she lifts a bit too heavy for me. Joyce Vedral has an obnoxious personality, but she is inspirational, especially since she didn't even start working out until she was 40. She's well over 50 now and incredibly fit.

I don't know many that do much aerobic along with Pilates and/or Yoga, but if you rotate through a variety of workouts you can rest certain muscle groups while you work on others. Several people have created rotations from their fitness collection that may fit exactly what you want. Let me know if you'd like to be put in touch with some of those.


----------

